# Customer Service...Advanced Reef Aquatics



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I just wanted to put it out there that i had an excellent experience with customer service at Advanced reef aquatics/Milton Aquariums and Flavio. I had a small issue that had to be dealt with and not only was Flavio understanding and VERY professional about the situation, but i ended up with a generous credit. This ONE incident not only makes me think that GREAT customer service is still alive but it is definately going to make me shop at ADVANCED REEF AQUATICS/MILTON AQUARIUMS from now on. Thank u so much Flavio. Please post down below some of your experiences whether good or bad at any LFS relating to customer service. ( BA's excluded). Just kidding.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*Helpful guy*

Flavio always a helpful guy, unfortunately his store far to me.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

He's a good guy. Got some T5HO bulbs from him. He seems to know his stuff as I hounded him with questions lol. 

Will be going back for some coral hopefully next week or maybe even some inverts.


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Where are they located? Website?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

endlessblue said:


> Where are they located? Website?


http://www.advancedreefaquatics.ca/catalog/


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

dont forget about his custom made tanks he now offers with the best euro bracing i have ever seen.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

He made my transition from freshwater to reefkeeping relatively easy, from jaw dropping deals to friendly honest advice.

glad to live literally minutes from his store


----------

